# Article in Prevention magazine



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Have ya'll seen this month's (March) Prevention magazine. There is a very good article on the healing power of hypnosis, even talks about IBS!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh, that's great! I will go check it out - thanks for letting us know.


----------

